# headlight problem



## tdurance (Jan 15, 2011)

i have a 2001 nissan maxima. the head lights were working fine. this morning had no headlights at all .turned okk car and turned ion switch and only drivw er side light was working but when i started the car it went off .only works when car is off. any suggestions.thanks in advance


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

You may get more responses in the maxima forums vs the altima forums but I might be able to help..

Let me get this right the lights only come on when the car is not running? How old are the lights? Are you sure the lever for the brights aren't on, like accidently pushed forward or back and the brights aren't burnt out?


----------



## trebor8820 (Jun 27, 2010)

Are your lights halogens or HIDs?


----------



## MTips18 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sounds like a bad connection.


----------

